# rooster attracting me



## kazmac (Oct 3, 2012)

Help why is my rooster aggravated with me. I feed him give him water and keep him safe. Can I get him to stop this.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Butcher him and make him dinner !


----------



## ellis36 (Mar 25, 2013)

My rooster is fairly quiet unless I pay attention to any of ‘his’ hens. Then he becomes aggressive to the point of attacking me. To keep peace, I manage the flock but don’t try to make pets of any of them.


----------



## aacre (May 5, 2013)

You will need to show him that _you _are the boss of him. My rooster used to be more aggressive until I learned that I need to show him that I am the boss. My rooster used to try to scare me out of the pen by running after me. This was an unpleasant situation until I fixed him. You will need to capture him (you should probably wear gloves if he decides that he is brave) and hold him for 10 minutes. Be sure to keep his feet tucked away so that he can't push away from you. One time usually does the trick, but I have done it a couple of times, when he was starting to be bratty again. Hope this is helpful!


----------



## Abbycat03 (May 6, 2013)

He is probably think right now that he's boss you just go too show him that YOUR boss not him for example when he starts being a brat stomp your next to him and try to scare him away


----------



## kazmac (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks to you all. I have use mops, shaving folks to try to tell him i am his boss. He will be good for 2-3 days and then he will have another go at me. My Daughter has chased him as well. Is it because i'm the one that looks after him and his girls?


----------



## UncleJoe (Jun 23, 2012)

This probably won't go over well with some folks.

Some years back I had a Roo that was sure he was King of the Hill. He and the girls were free-range but there was still feeders in the coop and run area. Whenever I went in to add more feed he would come at me. I kept a stick handy and would poke him with it when he started getting aggressive; not enough to do any damage, just to keep him beyond arms reach.
One day I finished filling the feed and water can and headed back to the house. I was about 20 feet from the coup and he charged me from behind. I turned just in time to see him leaping in the air with claws outstretched. He tore through my pants and left a lovely gash on my calf. But that wasn't enough for him. He puffed up and came at me again. This time I was ready and gave him a good solid kick to the chest. He flew back and hit the coop fence and dropped to the ground. I thought for sure I had killed him, which was not my intention but with blood running down my leg, I had had enough. I walked over to pick him up and he jumped up and ran away. 
He never attacked me again.


----------



## calicobess (Mar 25, 2013)

You have to speak their language, Papa Joe. All the rooster understands is violence, it's the way God made them. I give my roosters a whack every time I come near them just so they know their place and, most the time it works, however, there have been a few that we had to cull.

My grandson was so surprised to discover how aggressive some animals can be. I said to him, "they are so sweet in the cartoons, aren't they?" He grinned.


----------



## calicobess (Mar 25, 2013)

Oops! I mean uncle Joe.


----------



## kazmac (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks but i have had a few run ins with him to the point where i to though i had injured him but he still comes back for more. He is still having a go at me.


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

I to have the same problem I'm going to get another roo and put him with the girls and pull out the nasty one and let him fend for himself on the other side of the fence andsee how he likes it when he can't be with his girls and a new man has stepped in.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jun 23, 2012)

hennypenny68 said:


> I'm going to get another roo and put him with the girls and pull out the nasty one and let him fend for himself on the other side of the fence and see how he likes it when he can't be with his girls and a new man has stepped in.


Now THAT'S cruel.


----------



## dcfrenkel (Nov 1, 2012)

Grab him and carry him around upside down by his legs for a bit. Do this every day for a week and then just pick him up and tuck him under your arm and walk around for a couple of minutes 2 times a week. It should work. 

But, in the end, if that doesn't work, don't keep an aggressive rooster. It is not a trait you want to breed into your flock. There are plenty of gentlemen out there which is what we want to breed.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

I will not keep a aggressive rooster ... into the stew pot. (Just the way it is.)

They can and will hurt you, a kid or grandkid ...


----------



## aacre (May 5, 2013)

hennypenny68 said:


> I to have the same problem I'm going to get another roo and put him with the girls and pull out the nasty one and let him fend for himself on the other side of the fence andsee how he likes it when he can't be with his girls and a new man has stepped in.


I don't agree with this very well. You are wasting your resources this way. I'd rather just save the time, and benefit from it and lop his head off and either have him for dinner or ship to freezer camp. That's a place for the troublemakers! Leaving them to fend for themselves in the wild is just inhumane and could possibly make it where you would have to finish him off yourself if he doesn't get killed straight off by a predator. And that would be wasted meat because you can't eat him after that!
I also remember one time, I took my mean rooster to the butcher block. We were going to go ahead and send him to freezer camp, but when we finally caught him and took him to the block, I couldn't hold his head elongated. By this time, it was like he never had a mean bone in his body. So since we couldn't keep his head in place, we decided to let him live. He's been docile since that incident and has a new lease on life! lol


----------



## Happeesupermom (Aug 29, 2012)

IMHO, I don't think it's inhumane to let him fend for himself. Isn't that the way nature intended? But I agree it's a waste of good meat. :-\


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

kazmac said:


> Thanks to you all. I have use mops, shaving folks to try to tell him i am his boss. He will be good for 2-3 days and then he will have another go at me. My Daughter has chased him as well. Is it because i'm the one that looks after him and his girls?


You are not wearing red while he does this, are you?


----------



## kazmac (Oct 3, 2012)

I have no red clothes. Since my daughter chased him with the shavings fork he looks but has not had a go. So will give him a few more days to see if he has stopped.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

I have dealt with a lot of roosters. I cull the nasties at a very early age now. 

However, if he is just on the edge, you may be able to show him you are the boss without hurting him in a language he understands.

First catch him and sit and hold him with your arms wrapped around him to keep his wings closed. Then, with your hands around his wings set him on the ground and with one hand flatten him to the ground so his body his down and his neck is straight. With the other hand, take your fingers and pinch the feathers at the back of his head, flattening the head to the ground and hold him in this position for 45-60 seconds. If you can do it in sight of the hens, even better. This is the position that a chicken takes when it is submitting to another chicken's authority. A hen assumed this position when a rooster is mounting her, and a hen can also assume this position when ANOTHER HEN mounts her to really show her who is boss.

I would do this every day. This is something that I do with my young roosters that may show some aggression, but not severe aggression. It's my opinion that severe aggression is too dangerous to you, and it will also be dangerous to your hens in the long run.

My first rooster, Rudy, was aggressive, sometimes. He hated my son and would go after him, but he wasn't so bad with everyone else. I would sometimes have to take a broom to his butt if he acted up, but it wasn't too often. He did full on attack my Mother-In-Law, but hey, she went after him and didn't give him a chance to behave, so he let her have it. I did secretly give him a high five after that!!

Anyway, I could easily live with his antics, but I have also had roosters that were in the "something else" category and I no longer even try to tame them. If you constantly go after him with a broom or the fork and the fight is never officially over, then he will keep trying. I would try to humiliate him with his own body language and teach him a lesson that you are above him in the pecking order once and for all.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

kazmac said:


> Thanks but i have had a few run ins with him to the point where i to though i had injured him but he still comes back for more. He is still having a go at me.


some will never learn...ready the stew pot


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

No worries everyone not only would I NOT leave him to fend for himself I do have chicken tractors to put him people he decided to take a run at me this time for no reason so off with head and into the freezer. I just wanted to say thanks to those that gave all the helpful hints as well cheers.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

hennypenny68 said:


> No worries everyone not only would I NOT leave him to fend for himself I do have chicken tractors to put him people he decided to take a run at me this time for no reason so off with head and into the freezer. I just wanted to say thanks to those that gave all the helpful hints as well cheers.


That is what I thought ya meant.


----------



## mselainey (Jun 9, 2013)

My mother had a rooster named Brewster who used to charge me anytime I turned my back on him in the garden. He was free range and went where he wanted. I got to the point that I had to keep a stout stick with me, wacked him on the butt whenever he got too close. When he charged a young kid, my mother turned him into stew, and gave me the lovely black iridescent tail feathers.


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

Ahhhh, the "don't get mad get even" philosophy... I like.


----------

